# Building Again a Sequel. Malt Pipe issue please advise.



## aamcle (1/4/17)

My last build was the final one, so this must be a sequel I'm well on the way to my own film franchise "The Build Awakens!"

It's a 2V Breweasy type with a GF constant head system in place of the ball cock tap, I'm using a 27 litre Burco water boiler as the mash tun/malt pipe and I will need to fit a top and bottom screen into it similar to those fitted in a GF malt pipe.

The difficulty is that the Burco is not perfectly round it's 3mm wider across one way than it is measured at the minimum value, nor am I convinced that the shape is constant top to bottom.

I think I need to make the screen just a bit under size and use some sort of flexible seal to adjust to the variations in diameter fortunately it's not pressurized like a BM so it should be easier to seal.

Any ideas about the best way to make the seal would be greatly appreciated.!!!

I've thought of some; all more complex than the last, webbing tape, casting silicone, bristles, a silicone rubber fringe etc.

Would a length of silicone tube split up it's length and put over the edge of the round screen work?

I'd appreciate your thoughts.

Could I dispense with the bottom screen and use a braided SS tube/Bazooker screen?


Thanks All. aamcle


----------



## ridge runner (12/4/17)

Silicon tube split sounds the go. What about a false bottom? What's your main boiler?


----------



## aamcle (13/4/17)

I'm on the move with this now, the SS burco I was planning to use as a Mash Tun/Malt Pipe turned out to be a rather odd shape, not quite round, not quite oval and not the same from bottom to top.

What I have done is put a 25 liter polypropylene bucket into the burco happily the bucket is nice and round, it will be fitted with bottom drains. Really the burco is only there as a stand, something to protect the bucket and the pipe work coming out of the bottom of it but since I had the opportunity I filled the space between the bucket side and the burco side with expanding foam it offers both support and insulation. 

I'll do a build thread in a few weeks but I won't be bothering with many pictures as it's all simple stuff.


ATB. aamcle


----------



## aamcle (13/4/17)

aamcle said:


> I'm on the move with this now, the SS burco I was planning to use as a Mash Tun/Malt Pipe turned out to be a rather odd shape, not quite round, not quite oval and not the same from bottom to top.
> 
> 
> What I have done is put a 25 liter polypropylene bucket into the burco happily the bucket is nice and round, it will have bottom drains. The bucket will form the Grainfather type malt pipe so it will be fitted with a central overflow and two screens of 20#
> ...


----------



## ridge runner (15/4/17)

I'm thinking of making a 2V with my 40l urn and a 20l urn as maltpipe, plan to add false bottom to it. Will be for large volume brews.


----------



## ridge runner (15/4/17)

Like the breweasy 2V system.


----------

